# Diesel on the Spanish border



## peeter (Aug 6, 2009)

Diesel's down to 1€24.9 a litre today at Le Clerc Le Boulou! That's cheaper than it was in La Bonque on Saturday!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

This morning I paid €1.296 at Hypermarche at Le Quesnoy (just off the D934).


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Peeter just go down the road a couple of miles in to Spain. La Jonquera it will be even cheaper.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Also at Elf adj to Intermarche here at Bergues (France) it is €1.279


----------

